# Need advice to set NAS for OPPO BDP-95



## Noppadol (Mar 13, 2012)

I just bought OPPO BDP-95, D-Link DNS-320 and trying to set them to work together.
The DNS-320 supports DLNA and can be seen by Mede8er 500x.
But the OPPO BDP-95 cannot see DNS-320.
Anyone could advise me about this ?
Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe a firmware update is needed for the DNS-320. I haven't seen this particular unit used with a BDP-95 anywhere yet. :huh:


----------



## Noppadol (Mar 13, 2012)

I got another plan by replacing dns-320 with orico-9618 3tb docking. Anyone could confirm that bdp-95 support 3tb hdd or not ?


----------

